# General Contour Gauge



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

I purchased the General Contour gauge to use in woodturning. I can not figure out if you can lock the contour shape in place. On one end it is marked release. However, I cannot get it to move. I checked the company's web site and it was no help. Do any of you guys use this gauge? Can you lock in the profile?
Thanks in advance,
Tom


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I've got a couple of those and neither can be locked. The tines are hard to move, and seem to hold their place pretty well without being locked. It takes a bit of pressure to straighten out, or reshape.








 







.


----------



## woodturner9 (Jun 19, 2012)

TomC said:


> I purchased the General Contour gauge to use in woodturning. I can not figure out if you can lock the contour shape in place.


There are two models, the 837 model with metal pins and the 833 model with plastic pins. From your description, it sounds like you have the 833 model, which does lock. The release level should be either "lifted" or pulled out to release the pins (depending on the specific version), and the reverse operation will lock the pins.

Hope this helps.


----------

